# Help! dog's tooth knocked out



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

My Papashu and Morkie were playing catch when thay collided. The Morkie appeared to hit the other's jaw with his head and she yelped and looked shaken up for a minute. After that she acted okay for a couple of hours.

A couple hours later she came up to me and spit out a tooth. Now she's in pain. I can get her to the vet tomorrow morning.

In the meantime any suggestions on what I can do to make her feel better?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Aspirin. (not Tylenol, Advil, Motrin, Alleve )Regular plain aspirin. Buffered is ok. Dogs weight X 5 = mg of aspirin every 12 hours. Most adult aspirin is 325 mg. 
She needs to see a vet tomorrow to assess damage and prescribe appropriate meds


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

My border collie did this, running flat out and hitting a tree with his face. Knocked out an eye tooth. I had to get him a root canal. 

With what it cost, I thought about getting him a gold crown... he grins, so he could have pulled it off. Momma decided the money could be better spent, however.

I hope the aspirin helps her tonight. The only other thing I can think of would be to ice it -- if she'll let you.


----------

